# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  برنامج بيوت مطمئنة

## أم الفضل

هذا الموضوع لمن تريد الإعلان عن عناوين برنامج (بيوت مطمئنة) د/ عادل ال عبدالجبار الذي يبث عصركل ثلاثاء بإذاعة القرآن الكريم بالمملكة

الموضوع القادم : افتخر أني عانس مع الشيخ عبدالعزيز المقحم

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاك الله خيرا ..
مَن يعرف منكم عنوان المقحم : رقم جواله أو إيميله ؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

موفقين يالغوالي

أختي الأمل ..لاعلم لدي أعتذر

----------


## هبة نور هبة الله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الله يبارك فيكم .. كيف الاتصال بالبرنامج ؟ وكم الرقم ؟ وهل البرنامج مباشر ؟
وهل فيه بث لإذاعة القرآن بالنت ؟ ما عندي راديو ولا مسجل ..  :Smile:

----------


## أم الفضل

وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم جميعا
نعم مباشر في الإذاعة -ويعاد العاشرة والنصف مساء الخميس- 
ويبث مباشرة في قناة بيوت مطمئنة..

بالمناسبة (المقحم!) هو الشيخ د/ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن المقحم - أكاديمي في قسم الثقافة الإسلامية. حصل على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير "ممتاز" مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى، وكانت بعنوان (لغة الصحافة). له مشاركات في إذاعة القرآن الكريم منها( قراءة لكتابي زاد المستقنع، واقتضاء الصراط المستقيم على فضيلة الشيخ العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان، وقراءة لأضواء البيان).


هنا إرشيف الحلقات السابقة للبرنامج
http://liveislam.net/archive.php?sid=160&tid=137

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيكم .
لا زلت أسأل : كيف المشاركة في البرنامج وكم الرقم .. ؟
ضروري.. عندي رغبة في المشاركة  :Smile:

----------


## الأمل الراحل

يعني مفيش امل أشارك في البرنامج :(

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحلقة القادمة:
يوم الثلاثاء بإذن الله بعنوان: (تعدد الزوجات.. فن ومهارة)
لقاء مع الدكتور: فهد بن علي العندس
رقم الهاتف من داخل المملكة: 0140529999

----------


## أم الفضل

بارك الله فيكم

حلقة اليوم بعنوان
بيوت غير مطمئنة ..ولا أعلم من الضيف

----------


## أم الفضل

عفوا
موضوع حلقة اليوم (بيوتنا في رمضان) 
مع الشيخ تركي الغامدي

----------

